
What You Should Pay Attention to Before You Relocate for a Job - Lexandrit
https://blog.relocate.me/what-you-should-know-about-the-job-relocation-process-505369423a2a
======
dozzie
Yeah, the most obvious ones: cost of living compared to salary, local
language, visa.

